# Biggest Tour Ever & Other MHC News



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

The BIGGEST Haunt Tour Ever!
MHC buses invade the state of Indiana!

This year we are highlighting haunted attractions that show how a variety of haunts have found unique business partners and locations. From a recent home haunter turned pro, to a $2,100,000 multi-themed regional attraction. 

2 Day Haunted Attraction Bus Tour with 10 Attractions that include 19 Haunts in Central/Northeast Indiana and Western Ohio. Check out the Bus Tour Page on the MHC website.


T-Shirt Design Contest
Submit your best designs and you could win!

After a wildly successful first year, MHC is once again opening up the design of our annual t-shirts to everyone. If you are a graphic artist, and would like to see your work being worn by hundreds of people, then get your creative juices flowing! We will accept design submissions through February 28th and then we will post them on the website for everyone to vote on. Additionally we will be accepting votes in our booth at Transworld. The winning design will be used on our 2011 t-shirts and the winning designer will receive their choice of the following:

MHC Weekend Package including a pass to the weekend seminar series, the Saturday masquerade party, and the Friday bus tour. Total estimated value: $179
OR
One free tabletop vendor space or $200 off a vendor booth at the 2011 show. 

Please see the website for more details!



Best MHC Vendor Prices Ending Soon
Reserve early for best rates and selections!

MHC Vendor tradeshow registration is now open. You can view the floor plan on our website. For 2011 MHC will continue to offer some of the lowest rates in the industry. We are also bringing back a limited number of tabletops for those of you who do not need a full sized booth. Please email Barry Schieferstein or call 614-361-1466 for a registration packet and pricing information.

Reserve now and lock in our best rates. Save $100 on any 10'x10' booth until January 31st!


Seminar Speaker Slots Nearly Full!
Still looking for a few scary haunters...

The 2011 MHC Seminar Series is coming together very quickly but we are still looking for few more speakers. Do you have a desire to share your knowledge? Do you have an idea for a topic that you think should be offered? Do you want to be a part of the haunt industry's best seminar series? If you answered yes to any of these questions then let us know!

We are looking for speakers for the last few remaining classes. The open classes are mainly in our Haunt Design and Props tracks but we also have a few openings in Makeup and Acting. If you are interested please contact Barry Schieferstein as soon as possible at [email protected] or at 614-361-1466.


----------

